# clay lube alternative



## tonster78

Hey new to this can anyone help me!!! I found a brand new clay bar but have no lube and things are pretty tight with cash as I have just bought a rotary polisher and all pads on eBay plus got 2ltrs of srp and 2ltrs of turtle wax shampoo all for 15 euro in halfords think girl made mistake  is there anything I could use instead of having to lashout a tenner or so!!!
Cheers!!!!


----------



## Goodfella36

shampoo and water mix


----------



## Woteva

Just use water.


----------



## VinnyTGM

A small amount of shampoo with water should see you through.


----------



## tonster78

*Clay lube alternative*

Sorry for been a noob but regular hair shampoo or car shampoo


----------



## Goodfella36

just useing water with no lube with wrong kind of clay could cause alot of marring in the wrong hands use some shampoo mixed with water wont need much just to get that lubey feeling 

most clays are fine with just water but always better to be that bit safer i think :thumb:

car shampoo lol just little bit in bottom of a sprayer then fill rest with water


----------



## Woteva

The OP is polishing anyway so a little marring won't matter. I've used straight water now for quite a while and now have to buy one less product. I don't clay unless I at least going over the car with a final finish anyway.


----------



## Lito

Get ONR in 8oz size? its $8 or so... dont know how much can it cost in europe...

8oz of ONR is enough to get 1 galon clay lube and 1 galon quick detailer.. 

(2 oz for each water galon to get clay lube and 6 oz for each galon to get quick detailer)


----------



## Beau Technique

Car shampoo, not wash and wax as it can soften clay.
Water, add some shampoo, shake then try between your fingers, if it feels slick to touch go ahead, if not add more shampoo.
Welcoem to DW


----------



## myles

scottbt said:


> Car shampoo, not wash and wax as it can soften clay.
> Water, add some shampoo, shake then try between your fingers, if it feels slick to touch go ahead, if not add more shampoo.
> Welcoem to DW


Thread hijack (sorry), something you mentioned above rang true with me. I made a weak solution of Megs Gold Class Car Wash and water as a lube, and the clay went like dough towards the end of the session. It never regained its consistency, so I presume this is exactly what you are talking about?

Welcome to the OP by the way!


----------



## Beau Technique

myles said:


> Thread hijack (sorry), something you mentioned above rang true with me. I made a weak solution of Megs Gold Class Car Wash and water as a lube, and the clay went like dough towards the end of the session. It never regained its consistency, so I presume this is exactly what you are talking about?
> 
> Welcome to the OP by the way!


Thats the baby.
Not sure whether its silicones or something as I tried AS tango as lube and it sent the clay into mush, iirc tango has plenty of silicones in it.

Sorry for the hijack tonster78:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

welcome


----------



## Needs a clean

myles said:


> Thread hijack (sorry), something you mentioned above rang true with me. I made a weak solution of Megs Gold Class Car Wash and water as a lube, and the clay went like dough towards the end of the session. It never regained its consistency, so I presume this is exactly what you are talking about?
> 
> Welcome to the OP by the way!


If i can ever be bothered to mix it up (I use plain old water as lube) i use Megs Gold Class in the sprayer and have never had any problems with the clay bar. What kind of clay bar were you using?


----------



## Theval

Welcome to DW:thumb::wave:


----------



## Aero

Welcome to DW :wave:


----------



## PIT

welcome to DW


----------



## myles

Needs a clean said:


> If i can ever be bothered to mix it up (I use plain old water as lube) i use Megs Gold Class in the sprayer and have never had any problems with the clay bar. What kind of clay bar were you using?


Just one of cleanyourcars £7 specials.


----------



## ross-1888

autosmart reglaze is what you want 
about 50-100 mls in a litre bottle should doo the trick


----------



## Planet Man

Hello :wave: Welcome to DW:thumb:


----------



## Neil M

Hi,

Has anyone tried using Megs NXT Gen wash to make up a lube and do you think it will be okay with Megs clay.

Thanks in advance

Neil M


----------

